
MkDocs: Generate and Serve Project Documentation, with Markdown Support - skbohra123
http://www.mkdocs.org/
======
tenken
I like these static doc generators .... all except the compilation part.

I'd rather recommend mdwiki and avoid a needless compilation/tool chain
requirement and allow vcs usage:

[https://github.com/Dynalon/mdwiki](https://github.com/Dynalon/mdwiki)

